# What songs are loving now?



## meka (Jan 21, 2009)

Im really loving this group right here

James Fortune and Fiya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsqiqkTF5Ao

this song was for Hurrican Katrina victims

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vnnTcdJD08&feature=related


----------



## Ramya (Jan 21, 2009)

I like that James Fortune song too.

I've had these songs on repeat since Friday:

Shekinah Glory Ministry: Yes
Smokie Norful: run til I finish
James Fortune: I trust you
Israel and New Breed: Deeper


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's Why I Praise You. - Brooklyn Tabernacle Choir.

This is my theme song for 2009!


----------



## meka (Jan 21, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> That's Why I Praise You. - Brooklyn Tabernacle Choir.
> 
> This is my theme song for 2009!



I've never heard this one before. Who sings it?

thanks

ETA-Ignore, I apologize, I cant read. Im sorry. LOL


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 21, 2009)

meka said:


> I've never heard this one before. Who sings it?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ETA-Ignore, I apologize, I cant read. Im sorry. LOL


 

That is okay

Here is Jennifer Hudsons verison of the song


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzhCul8oNG8


----------



## ClassicChic (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had Marvin Sapp's "Thirsty" album on rotation. "Praise Him in advance" stays on repeat.


----------



## meka (Jan 21, 2009)

Cherokee said:


> I've had Marvin Sapp's "Thirsty" album on rotation. "Praise Him in advance" stays on repeat.



My neice does a dance to this. She is only 7 but she loves this song and so do I.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jan 21, 2009)

This is our God - Hillsong 
With everything - Hillsong
Healer - Hillsong
Friend of God - Israel Houghton (Can't stop playing this one)


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 21, 2009)

Damita's entire album "No Looking Back". that has been on repeat for a minute now.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NS0-r_CzWU  Planetshakers--evermore

ETA: I need more---Shekinah Glory Ministry


----------



## empressaja (Jan 22, 2009)

Praise Him Now- Kiki Sheard
My Name is Victory- Jonathan Nelson & Purpose
Back to Eden - Donald Lawrence (I think)

These are my songs right now.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 24, 2009)

Best thread ever!!!  I LOVE MUSIC!!!

On repeat in order of favorite:

(1) "Start a Fire" by Among Thorns and also by Uncommon Worship Band - all time favorite.  One time, I listened to this song constantly for an entire weekend when I could do so.  It is doing something really good in my walk with the Lord...making me mindful of what the Lord desires.  GREAT for getting "still"!!!  Both versions are wonderful.
(2) "Revelation Song" by Gateway Worship (sing by Kari Jobe) - classic.
(3)  "Capacity" by Jonathan Nelson - this one just breathes life all over me every tie I listen to it!!!
(4)  "Made me Glad" by Sound of a New Breed - wonderful for expressing gratefulness...
(5)  "Knees to the Earth" by Watermark - phenomenal devotional!!!
(6) "Beauty for Ashes" by Shane Bernard and Shane Everett

I would say these are the only things I have listened to for the past month or so...

Great thread!!!  Going to iTunes now to purchase...

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 24, 2009)

alabama said:


> I like that James Fortune song too.
> 
> I've had these songs on repeat since Friday:
> 
> ...




Ohhh...I forgot "Deeper" and "Yes."  Beautiful!!!

cj


----------



## Northern_Belle (Jan 26, 2009)

My SO shared this CD with me yesterday on our way to church and afterwards & "Thirsty" has been with me ever since.  I must get this for myself.




Cherokee said:


> I've had Marvin Sapp's "Thirsty" album on rotation. "Praise Him in advance" stays on repeat.


----------



## divya (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you for this thread! I'm looking for new music! I personally love _Negro Spirituals _so that's what I am listening to now.

"True Religion" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmmTzwxscCc
"Joshua Fit the Battle" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NLUCNQH8FI&feature=related

Also these two songs. The soloist in the first has such a beautiful voice.
"The Lord Be Praised" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEqzQxWSLJE
"The Holy Song" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fExMJ4Npz-s



topsyturvy86 said:


> This is our God - Hillsong
> With everything - Hillsong
> Healer - Hillsong
> Friend of God - Israel Houghton (Can't stop playing this one)



Just now listening to Hillsong. I love it!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 26, 2009)

meka said:


> Im really loving this group right here
> 
> James Fortune and Fiya
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsqiqkTF5Ao




This is my SONG!!!!
and Grateful by Hezekiah Walker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx_vdEZQnBc&feature=related


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 26, 2009)

meka said:


> Im really loving this group right here
> 
> James Fortune and Fiya
> 
> ...


 
What's the song name?  Youtube is blocked at work.



alabama said:


> I like that James Fortune song too.
> 
> I've had these songs on repeat since Friday:
> 
> ...


 
Israel and New Breed is CONSTANTLY in rotation in my house...



Highly Favored8 said:


> That's Why I Praise You. - Brooklyn Tabernacle Choir.
> 
> This is my theme song for 2009!


 
I love BTC, Bless Your Name Forevermore



Highly Favored8 said:


> That is okay
> 
> Here is Jennifer Hudsons verison of the song
> 
> ...


 
What's the song!



Cherokee said:


> I've had Marvin Sapp's "Thirsty" album on rotation. "Praise Him in advance" stays on repeat.


 
I think I need a new one of these, I think I played mine too much and messed it up!!!


topsyturvy86 said:


> This is our God - Hillsong
> With everything - Hillsong
> Healer - Hillsong
> Friend of God - Israel Houghton (Can't stop playing this one)


 
I can never go wrong with Israel.
I love With Long Life, and Your Grace!



Duchesse said:


> Damita's entire album "No Looking Back". that has been on repeat for a minute now.


That's my baby boy's (5 year's old) favorite song!!!!!!!
It makes me so happy to hear him walking along singing that song!



birdie said:


> *Praise Him Now*- Kiki Sheard
> My Name is Victory- Jonathan Nelson & Purpose
> *Back to Eden* - Donald Lawrence (I think)
> 
> These are my songs right now.


 
I just got these two from Itunes.
Back to Eden is my JAM!!!
They play it a whole lot on our local gospel station too!



Northern_Belle said:


> My SO shared this CD with me yesterday on our way to church and afterwards & "Thirsty" has been with me ever since. I must get this for myself.


You think the CD is bad.  Get the live DVD.  You will be in the floor.  You reminded me I need to replace mine.  I lent it to a friend and it got broken...


----------



## meka (Jan 26, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> What's the song name?  Youtube is blocked at work.
> 
> Im sorry but the singer is James Fortune and Fiya and the names of the songs are "Ill trust You", and "You Survived", another is "I need Your glory"
> 
> ...



Edited post....cant figure out how to write my answers in diff colors or in bold text. Sorry.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 26, 2009)

meka said:


> Edited post....cant figure out how to write my answers in diff colors or in bold text. Sorry.


 I love those two songs!

Colors are the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next to the smiley face
and to bold them you click on the


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 26, 2009)

La Fouine - qui peut me stopper
Akon - I'm so paid 
Gil Semedo - sweet honey
Diam's - cruelle à vie
Alicia Keys - like you'll never see me again


----------



## Avyn (Aug 21, 2009)

@ shanikeys post!!!!^^^^

was lookin for some new songs to download this weekend so i bumped up this thread.

some of mine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MllhC0qyEjY&feature=related Flame Joyful Noise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVOlGGWel_s Da Truth New Found Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eSAlENfcKU Lecrae El Shaddai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1-43Qi-d0s  JR Not a Slave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsb6teTNmBs&feature=related  Michelle Bonilla Your Show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPGCG8Y2WXc  Lecrae Send Me  one of the songs on the sound track of my life.


----------



## Avyn (Aug 21, 2009)

bumping i need more songs


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been feeling kinda old school lately so I've been listening to Greg O' Quin N Joyful Noyze's _I told the storm _I also have been enjoying Canton Jones' Kingdom Business pt 2 _Great things _and _G.O.D._ plus Hip Hope 2009 B. Reith's _Bottom of the 9th _and Toby Mac's _One World _original cut.


----------



## beaux cheveux (Aug 31, 2009)

*(Christian Pop/Contemporary)*
Best song ever by Chris Rice
Lemonade by Chris Rice
Breakfast Table by Chris Rice
Smile by Chris Rice
Belong by Chris Rice
Final Move by Chris Rice
Letting Go Francesca Battistelli
It's your life Francesca Battistelli
By your side by Tenth Avenue North
I'm not who I was by Brandon Heath
*(Christian Rock/Alternative)*
Jesus Freak by DC Talk
 Beautiful Sound by Newsboys
Shine by Newsboys
Thrive by Newsboys (Remix)
Breakfast by Newsboys
God of this city by bluetree
Fully Alive by flyleaf
*(Christian R&B/Hip-hop)*
Heaven by Mary Mary
Ordinary People by Mary Mary
God is Good by Deitrick Haddon
Don't you know by Kierra 'Kiki' Sheard
Name Droppin' by T-Bone 
Keys to the Kingdom by Group 1 Crew
Forgive Me by Group 1 Crew
Love is a Beautiful Thing by Group 1 Crew
Lovely Day by Out of Eden


----------



## beaux cheveux (Aug 31, 2009)

jdub said:


> @ shanikeys post!!!!^^^^
> 
> was lookin for some new songs to download this weekend so i bumped up this thread.
> 
> ...



Good song, and nice message too!


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2009)

alvin darlings  - All Night
Alvin darlings - Nobody but the lord


----------



## Chrissy811 (Sep 5, 2009)

Praise Him in Advance-Marvin Sapp.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2009)

mrsjones1 said:


> Praise Him in Advance-Marvin Sapp.


 I blast this song everyday.  I need it. I love it.  I think about it how praise  confuses your enemy yes it does.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Sep 5, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> I blast this song everyday.  I need it. I love it.  I think about it how praise  confuses your enemy yes it does.



Yep and I especially like the part when he says that people laughed at him for praising because they knew this struggles and pain.  But he knew GOD would take them away!!!!


----------



## Harina (Sep 5, 2009)

wrong place, whoopsie.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZujxUsCoXg4

Lyrics to Saciame Senor/yo Se Que Estas Aqui (Satisfy My Sou) :
Estribillo/Chorus (x2):
Saciame Senor
Con lo mejor del cielo
Saciame Senor
Con la grosura de Tu amor

Verso/Verse:
Mi alma desfallece por Tu presencia
Mi alma desfallece por Tu poder
Mi alma desfallece por Tu gloria
Saciame Senor, Saciame Senor
Saciame Senor con Tu amor

Estribillo/Chorus (x2):
Satisfy my soul with the best of heaven
Satisfy my soul with the fullness of Your love

Verso/Verse:
My soul faints after You seeking Your Presence
My soul faints after You seeking Your Power
My soul faints after You seeking Your Glory
Satisfy my soul, Satisfy my soul
Satisfy my soul with Your love

Estribillo/Chorus (x2)
Saciame Senor
Con lo mejor del cielo
Saciame Senor
Con la grosura de Tu amor

Verso/Verse:
Mi alma desfallece por Tu presencia
Mi alma desfallece por Tu poder
Mi alma desfallece por Tu gloria
Saciame Senor, Saciame Senor
Saciame Senor con Tu amor

Verso/Verse:
My soul faints after You seeking Your Presence
My soul faints after You seeking Your Power
My soul faints after You seeking Your Glory
Satisfy my soul, Satisfy my soul
Satisfy my soul with Your love
Satisfy my soul, Satisfy my soul
Satisfy my soul with Your love

Puente/Bridge:
Con mi fe te alconzare
Con mi fe te tocare
Mi milagro recibire
Y se que transformado yo sere

Puente/Bridge (x3 in English):
With my faith I reach for You
With my faith I will touch You
My miracles I will recieve
And I know that I will never be the same

Puente/Bridge:
Con mi fe te alconzare
Con mi fe te tocare
Mi milagro recibire
Y se que transformado yo sere


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 6, 2009)

When I learned a new truth I gave up all secular music. I didn't know.  I had no ideal what was out there to listen to.  So many, so many songs that blessed the Lord, so many songs that fill your spirit with Joy.  I was so missing out until now.  My cup overflow.  I don't think I can live long enough to hear all the songs that are out there.


----------



## Sosa (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm loving this  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8welVgKX8Qo&feature=related

In CHRIST alone my hope is found 
HE is MY LIGHT, MY STRENGTH, MY SONG! 
This Cornerstone, this solid ground 
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm 
WHAT HEIGHTS OF LOVE! WHAT DEPTHS OF PEACE!!
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease 
My COMFORTER, MY ALL in ALL
Here in the LOVE of Christ I stand!

...I am His and He is mine 


Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2lhR2aBpo0&feature=PlayList&p=BA21B12B9DB0840D

HALLELUJAH! 
LORD, YOU ARE WORTHY, YOU ARE HOLY, YOU REIGN!!!!
THE LORD GOD ALMIGHTY REIGNS!!!!!!!!!! HALLELUJAH!




I'm loving hymns right now.


----------



## Laela (Sep 8, 2009)

*He Reigns*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMT_kAD6cOg

and

_*I am Free*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vwnGYfeilE&feature=related

*by Newsboys*. I love this group..


----------



## beaux cheveux (Sep 9, 2009)

Laela said:


> *He Reigns*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMT_kAD6cOg
> 
> and
> ...


  I LOVE the Newsboys!!!

Right now I really like this song by them: Your Love is Better than Life

For those of you who like Christian hip-hop, Lecrae is real good, and his message is always clear.
Praying for you
I REALLY like this song by him. It makes me think of my life.
Don't waste your life
I certainly don't want to waste my life. This song reminds me every day to try to make a difference for Christ and what is really important in life.


----------



## beaux cheveux (Sep 11, 2009)

Had to share this, I realize it will not be everyone's taste in music. But it is a nice Christian song, and it is so deep. Here it is with the lyrics:
The Truth by Lecrae


----------



## Laela (Sep 11, 2009)

Beaux Chevais,

I'm listening to The Truth by LeCrae now... that's anointed music right there..  

_Deep, mayne!_ 

Seriously... I was never into rap -- the music -- but this is good stuff... thanks for posting.

Btw, I love your username.. I speak French Creole


----------



## ILYandY (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy One by Tremaine Hawkins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAbIVfKrHPg


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 11, 2009)

Mary Mary - Get Up

I love them!  I also like Heaven, Yesterday, Shackles, God in ME, etc...


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIh1JJqGLM8&feature=PlayList&p=F39345FAD780CC73&index=0&playnext=1

I just want to praise you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLTBzp2EgOw
Nobody but the Lord.  I blast this song going to work and coming home.  My neighbors all know its me coming down the road or leaving.  Who blast gospel music me.  Me .......ITS ME!!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Sep 15, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIh1JJqGLM8&feature=PlayList&p=F39345FAD780CC73&index=0&playnext=1
> 
> I just want to praise you.
> 
> ...


I love this song!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 15, 2009)

I am REALLY feeling Brian C Wilson's song "Already Here"  It is so annointed and inspired.  It's like I can imagine that's the song that will be playing when the word spreads that Jesus is back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GQx...302A0376&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24


----------



## daydreem2876 (Sep 16, 2009)

How Great is Our God- Paul S. Morton... I think


----------



## BeautyPoint (Sep 19, 2009)

Brown Boyz - Love Like That

Very smooth, It makes my heart smile..I want a love like that! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ7Xle5bi7o&feature=related


----------



## BeautyPoint (Sep 19, 2009)

Fred Hammond ft John P Kee - They That Wait

This song always get me out of my funk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wcdY2v5Kio


----------



## southernchocolate (Sep 19, 2009)

We must praise- Smokie Norful (boy,this song makes me smile)
Get up-Mary Mary


----------



## inthepink (Sep 20, 2009)

Loving Britt Nicole - The Lost Get Found....went out and bought the cd.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Sep 22, 2009)

At the moment, Yahweh! - Hillsong 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRIRrMcVb6I


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 23, 2009)

As always I stay outside the box when it comes to Christian music, but not just Gospel. I'm lovin' tobyMac's *"City on Our Knees"*. Awesome!!

Here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFL2NDxF-CA&feature=channel_page


----------



## beaux cheveux (Sep 29, 2009)

Forever in Bloom said:


> As always I stay outside the box when it comes to Christian music, but not just Gospel. I'm lovin' tobyMac's *"City on Our Knees"*. Awesome!!
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFL2NDxF-CA&feature=channel_page


I love this song.


----------



## ToyToy (Sep 29, 2009)

*He's Able* (Deitrick Haddon/Darwin Hobbs) is heavily in my rotation. 
*Praise Is What I Do* (Shekinah Ministries)


----------



## Avyn (Sep 29, 2009)

how do yall turn your links into words?  you know so that it doesn't look like a url but it looks like words.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 29, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> At the moment, Yahweh! - Hillsong
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRIRrMcVb6I



I love this group and found out about them recently.  The blond (don't know her name) is so spiritual...well, they all are.  But she just moves me.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Sep 30, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I love this group and found out about them recently. The blond (don't know her name) is so spiritual...well, they all are. But she just moves me.


 
They're not a group, it's a Church . My Church. The clip was from our Annual conference a few months ago in Sidney where our main Church is. That's just the worship team. The blonde lady, Darlene Zschech is the worship leader there and has been for about 16 years now I think. She writes/co-writes a lot of the songs. That woman is very on fire for God.


----------



## beaux cheveux (Sep 30, 2009)

jdub said:


> how do yall turn your links into words?  you know so that it doesn't look like a url but it looks like words.


Type the name of the song you want the link to. Then use your mouse to highlight the words, then press the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





key. and type in the link to the song.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 30, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> They're not a group, it's a Church . My Church. The clip was from our Annual conference a few months ago in Sidney where our main Church is. That's just the worship team. The blonde lady, Darlene Zschech is the worship leader there and has been for about 16 years now I think. She writes/co-writes a lot of the songs. That woman is very on fire for God.



They are in London or spread out over England?  That's awesome!  They have such a following worldwide and I learned yesterday evening they were a church.  I wouldn't mind experiencing one of their services someday.  Beautiful music!!!!!!!


Actually, there is an upcoming even in November and people can purchase movie tickets to experience them "live."  There are participating movie theatres all over the U.S.

http://www.ncm.com/Fathom/ConcertsA...utm_medium=Banner&utm_campaign=HillsongUnited


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm going to practice the link thingy now that I've learned!!!

I love Hillsong...just love them.  

"I Will Exalt You"



Edit: It worked!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Sep 30, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> They are in London or spread out over England? That's awesome! They have such a following worldwide and I learned yesterday evening they were a church. I wouldn't mind experiencing one of their services someday. Beautiful music!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Actually, there is an upcoming even in November and people can purchase movie tickets to experience them "live." There are participating movie theatres all over the U.S.
> ...


 

No, they're actually an Australian Church that branched out into London 10 years ago. The London Church branched out into Surrey (in South East England) and recently Paris. I'm glad you like ther music .It's the calling of the Church to write and do music. 

Wow about the event! I'm sure it's gonna be great. I hope people buy tickets for their unsaved friends & family.We had an event in London recently. It was our 10 years anniversary and we did Church in the 02 Arena!! (the main London arena where Michael Jackson was going to perform). The place could sit 10,000 people and it was full before time and most especially, we had about 500 people give their lives to Christ! Are you going to get a ticket?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 30, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> No, they're actually an Australian Church that branched out into London 10 years ago. The London Church branched out into Surrey (in South East England) and recently Paris. I'm glad you like ther music .It's the calling of the Church to write and do music.
> 
> Wow about the event! I'm sure it's gonna be great. I hope people buy tickets for their unsaved friends & family.We had an event in London recently. It was our 10 years anniversary and we did Church in the 02 Arena!! (the main London arena where Michael Jackson was going to perform). The place could sit 10,000 people and it was full before time and most especially, we had about 500 people give their lives to Christ! Are you going to get a ticket?




I don't know. I just posted it for anybody interested.  I personally wouldn't know how to gauge somebody as "unsaved."  I just like their music and think it would be a great family event.  But I don't know that theatre here they're talking about.  It would kinda suck if only a few people showed up.  

But you  know what, after viewing a few more vids, I'm considering buying some tickets.  I think it'll be great.


----------



## beaux cheveux (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't believe the Newsboys was in concert here and I couldn't go!
Anyway, I am really loving this song here by Steven Curtis Chapman
Fingerprints of God


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2009)

This is my "fave" song for now... I just love this song!

Sing Until the Whole World Hears by Casting Crowns


----------



## chrstndiva (Oct 12, 2009)

I am really loving Israel's solo CD "Power of One".


----------



## paradise1975 (Oct 12, 2009)

Laela said:


> This is my "fave" song for now... I just love this song!
> 
> Sing Until the Whole World Hears by Casting Crowns


 
I love Casting Crowns, the first song I heard by them was stained glass masquerade.


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2009)

All their music is great...and it's clear God is getting the Glory... 

Plus I love the "music"... makes me   





paradise1975 said:


> I love Casting Crowns, the first song I heard by them was stained glass masquerade.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 12, 2009)

I heard this song for the first time at a youth service on Friday.  It stayed on my heart all weekend.

"Let It Rain" by Michael Smith
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpkJtWWjCaU&feature=related


----------



## sweetjam2 (Oct 13, 2009)

*I am loving God Favored **Me **by Hezekiah Walker* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayMWAaLBdkY
*And Let the word do the work by Donald Lawrence* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohl4BYOPrFA


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Bumping! 

This worship song takes me right before the throne!

William McDowell: Closer/Wrap Me in Your Arms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qceQsAAyah0


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 3, 2009)

It ain't ove- Maurette Brown Clark
Souled Out-Hezekiah Walker


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful! 



HeChangedMyName said:


> I am REALLY feeling Brian C Wilson's song "Already Here" It is so annointed and inspired. It's like I can imagine that's the song that will be playing when the word spreads that Jesus is back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GQx...302A0376&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24


----------

